# Vizsla Club Trial Dec. 6th



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

Well my Daughter and I went out to the Vizsla Club trial today. First of all a big thank you to all of you that put up with my little girl wanting to pet your dogs! She loves dogs and horses so needless to say she was in heaven. Everyone I met was not notch, Joel, Tom, Toms Buddy (sorry forgot name), Dennis, Rob, Jeb (?). many more that I did not remember names. I asked a ton of questions and never felt stupid on bit.

The Dogs were amazing, I met the famous Lola, and Rooster, and Toad. All dogs I had heard of but never had the pleasure to see in person.

I had to leave after the Derby but i did get a few pictures form around the camp.

Thanks again to everyone, and I look forward to seeing everyone again at the next event. (I hope to be running my dog)

Early in the morning standing around the fire with it being 2*F outside









Joels truck and dogs, sorry just a camera phone. (Joel has some beautiful dogs) Thanks for putting up with Brynlee!









Brynlee with Toad









Brynlee on a horse (thanks to Toms buddy)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Now I understand why all them men with horse's and german shorthairs were in my ex-secret rabbit hunting spot !!!!! :twisted: 

Looked like a nice gathering and the weather was a heck of a lot nicer than here in the valley !!


----------

